
Spain to Roll Out Permanent Universal Basic Income ‘Soon’ - perfunctory
https://www.forbes.com/sites/isabeltogoh/2020/04/06/spain-to-roll-out-permanent-universal-basic-income-soon
======
capableweb
Was just on the frontpage before it got flagged away,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22795358](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22795358)

Had the URL

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/isabeltogoh/2020/04/06/spain-
to...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/isabeltogoh/2020/04/06/spain-to-roll-out-
permanent-universal-basic-income-soon/#707afb2b316f)

This one has

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/isabeltogoh/2020/04/06/spain-
to...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/isabeltogoh/2020/04/06/spain-to-roll-out-
permanent-universal-basic-income-soon)

Maybe HN needs a better duplicate checker?

